# Cleat Questions



## jbond007m3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im not new to cycling im just new to not purchasing cleats at my LBS. My local LBS closed and i need new cleats. 
A little background story will help clarify my confusion.

First setup:
Shimano PD-R540 SPD-SL Shimano PD-R540 SPD-SL Road Pedals - Bike Pedals / Cleats
3 hole cleats, not sure of type (thats the problem)
Worked fine

Second setup:
Look pp296, w/float adjust Look PP-296 Pedals Reviews
Same 3 hole cleats
Works fine

Gave the Wife the Shimano pedals


I need new cleats for the Look pp296 and she needs cleats for the Shimano PD-R540 SPD-SL

I believe i need Look Delta cleats for the Look pedals? Why do the same pedals from my old Shimano PD-R540 SPD-SL fit the Look pp296's, i thought they were two different systems? Also, since my pedals have float adjust i can get 0 float Look Delta cleats and adjust the float to desired setting on the pedals?

Are some Shimano pedals compatible with Look Delta cleats, or visa versa? Is that why my same cleats worked with both the Look and Shimano pedals? Or do i just think they work but they are really just "kinda" compatible?



So long story short:
What type of cleats do i need for each pedal?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

All Shimano SPD-SL pedals, from 540 to Dura Ace, use the same cleats. Yellow tabs for 6 degrees of float, pink tabs for 0 float. I started with float, and now use 0 float.

I've never used any other pedal system---can't help you with Look. I like the relative walkability of SPD-SL, and I'm from the if it ain't broke don't fix it school.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not understanding all of your post, but suffice to say the older (and by that I mean early '90's) Shimano road pedals were LOOK compatible, but no more. 

Your wife's Shimano's need Shimano SPD-SL cleats (yellow have 6 degree float, black are fixed)
Shimano SPD-SL Cleat Set: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors

You need LOOK Delta's. Go to the link below and under description you'll find some useful specs. Because your pedals have adjustable free ARC float, I believe you can only use the reds w/ adjustable float at the pedal. 
Look Delta Road Cleats at REI.com


----------



## jbond007m3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats exactly why i am confused. My SPD yellows fit in my Look pedals. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

jbond007m3 said:


> Thats exactly why i am confused. My SPD yellows fit in my Look pedals. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yes. In fact when I noticed this I ran them on my classic Look's on my MTB for months. I actually developed a knee problem because of how they are "loose" and move around but will stay clipped in and solid. Also don't use the same cleat on both pedal systems, the difference in wear causes your cleats to suddenly break out under serious power. Very dangerous.

It's funny I read this, I thought I was the only one who has ever done this. Had a good laugh.


----------

